# Deer Corn



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Starting in the last week of September I will start gathering my ear corn.I am offering a discount price of $130.00 a ton to any Forum members.The way I would like to handle this is for you to bring me your utility trailer to fill up while I am harvesting in the field.To give you a Idea of how much a ton of ear corn is my 5 x 12 utility trailer with 12" sides will hold about a ton.With the price of shelled corn these days I believe feeding ear corn is the way to go because it takes deer much longer to eat all of it.Bags of ear corn and shelled corn will bealso avaiblein October.Call me for futher details.(251) 655-6343.My farm is located in Walnut Hill.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be getting a sack or two of ear cornfor my Paw-n-law to feed his squirrels again. Just holler at me at work.


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

Kooter.... approximately how many pounds of shelled corn do you get from a ton of ear corn? will there be a minimum on number of bags to be purchased of ear and shelled corn?

also, do you need to leave the trailer and then pick-up later after loaded with ear corn?

thanks


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

I have shelled approx.3 1/2 tons of ear corn before that made about 70 bushels of shelled corn.The advantage of ear corn is it will last much longer in the woods than shell corn not unless you are using a automatic feeder.I will dump 400 or 500 pounds of ear corn on the ground and not go back until I am ready to hunt.It seems that will be enough corn to last for a month.As far as dropping off your trailer that would be best if you did.I work at IP in cantonment and I can meet you somewhere and pick up your trailer and bring It back to you.There is no minimum on the bags I will sale


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that at 6.25 per bushel?= .06 per lb. grain elevator = .11 per lb., bag = .17per lb . No doubt bag is easier but bulk is cheaper but harder to distribute & the cob won't go in feeders, the deer will eat all night, same with sweet potatoes, along with peas or what ever you plant. Just depend what the guy beside you is doing....It's all good but location & luck puts meat in the freezer, this dont put hornes on their head...its candy. Good Luck to all & be SAFE.


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

For those who dont want the aggravation of a automatic feeder and the noise of one, ear corn is the way to go..Just my opinion..To each his own.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought a 1 ton of cobs from Kooter last year. A little work shoveling it out of my trailer into the 3 piles on my food plot but a lot less work than constantly hauling bulk bought shelled corn for my gravity feeders which were getting killed. All season I watched the deer head straight to the cobs with an occational deer head for the shelled corn. Cobs lasted all season and greatly reduced the need for the shelled corn. Good service, dropped off my trailer and picked it up later full.

2 thumbs up for value and service.

Snapper


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*snap:* how much daylight activity did you have with the cobs versus past feeder history? did you place three pilies (one ton) on one food plot and it lasted all season?

thanks


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Cobs on the same 1 acre plot in 3 piles. Activity doubled with the expense and labor far less. Cobs did not rot like I figured they would on the ground (tried sweet potatoes one year that did that), must be the type of corn used. It could be that with 3 separate piles that in itself could have contributed to the increased activity and the same would have happened with 3 different shelled corn stations but thatis not what I didso I don't know, would have been a lot more expensive and more labor that I care for. Deer stayed on the plot longer than I wanted them too, verses eat shelled fast and go,as it made getting out tricky. Cobs for me thank you.

Snap


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Snap (9/17/2008)*Cobs on the same 1 acre plot in 3 piles. Activity doubled with the expense and labor far less. Cobs did not rot like I figured they would on the ground (tried sweet potatoes one year that did that), must be the type of corn used. It could be that with 3 separate piles that in itself could have contributed to the increased activity and the same would have happened with 3 different shelled corn stations but thatis not what I didso I don't know, would have been a lot more expensive and more labor that I care for. Deer stayed on the plot longer than I wanted them too, verses eat shelled fast and go,as it made getting out tricky. Cobs for me thank you.
> 
> Snap


I have to through the FLAG (BS).... depends on what is going on around you...Labor is worth $30 per hr. to me but no doubt bag is easier for feeders but I wont pay .17per lb. for bag , I have recommendend this guys # for cob corn but it depends on location, + I dont think kooter came back with how much cob corn = shell corn, money wise , 130 for cob ( 1 ton) , 100 for 1/2 ton shell corn....IMO OPINION. Dont forget they will eat it all night.For every 100 dollars I save 30.00 buying bulk. Thats my story And I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Throw the BS flag all you want a$$ H---, I gave a personal accounting of my season but jerks like you are the reason I hesitate to share in the first place. Sharing your opinion is fine, acting in that manner is not. :nonono

Snap


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

All I am trying to do is sale my corn at a good price to people who enjoy the sport of hunting like I do.If people like ONE BIG ONEdoesn't want to buy it,somebody else will.And to answer how much per pound of shelled corn,$6.50 for 60 pound bag =.108333 per pound not .17


----------



## rnorton (Jan 20, 2008)

where do i need to go to get the eared corn in bags and how much and best time to come get it


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*snap & kooter*.... thanks for sharing feedback. i now have a very good understanding of the cost comparsion of cob versus shelled corn and the results. this is my second year of hunting over feed and i am trying to learn what is best at a good cost. i used the automatic feeder last year and had very little daylight activity for the total cost. i had mechanical problems with the feeder, battery life problems, and the need to charge the feeder regularly.

thanks for the good open and honest feedback.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *rnorton (9/17/2008)*where do i need to go to get the eared corn in bags and how much and best time to come get it


Get your daddy to drop his trailer off at the mill. He knows Kooter.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Snap (9/17/2008)*Throw the BS flag all you want a$$ H---, I gave a personal accounting of my season but jerks like you are the reason I hesitate to share in the first place. Sharing your opinion is fine, acting in that manner is not. :nonono
> 
> Snap


Not trying to be a jerk, as stated above, I recommended the ph # to several for cob corn.

? where can I get 60 lb. bag corn for $6.50

Did not intend to derail... good luck,


----------



## rnorton (Jan 20, 2008)

ok what bout if i just want some bag corn cuz i can only have it out for a few more weeks since we hunt in al.


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

I bagged some corn today.Give me a call and I can give you directions or maybe I can meet you somewhere (251)655-6343 

Thanks,Ryan


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

How long will the ear corn last before spoiling? (Thinking of purchasing a bunch and storing it) Thanks, Clay


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

I always let my corn dry in the field until the last week of September.At this time the corns moisture is around 11%.I store my cornin a crib and it will keep well past hunting season.I usually keep a ton or so to feed my deer most of the year.The way I feed my deer is I will start throwing corn out in the summer time.The weevils will get into the corn when it gets hot but doesn't seem to bother the deer.Closer to hunting season I will start throwing out corn in piles(about 300#)In my opinion 300# per pile is enoughto last3 or 4 weeks.I wouldn't recommendputting out more than that because if we have a warm wet winter it could rot on the ground.My recomendation is to buy enough to last through hunting season and keep it stored in a dry place.

Kooter


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Penton's Farm Supply in Allentown. $13 per 100 lbs. FYI an old BFI garbage can will hold 610lbs.


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought shelled corn from Kooter last year.We had deer every night. They would come back for more.....No trash, just the best corn you could buy. I, myself have an order for 20 bags and more if he still has any availiable afterI run out. Kooter :angel will treat you right. His product will put meat in the freezer:letsdrink

Mike


----------

